# A few promo shots taken by a friend of mine



## metal_sam14 (Apr 12, 2011)

Recently I did a photo shoot with a mate of mine trying to promote his photography business: Andy Collins Photography | Facebook
Here is the outcome:























They were done to promote my solo project too: The Sam Locke Solo Project | Facebook
so it was a win/win situation for both of us 

Be sure to check him out, he is a talented man!


----------



## fireheart82 (Apr 12, 2011)

the last picture or the one in the middle would be cool for the cover.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 12, 2011)

Go with #3... the last one is too sexually suggestive.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Apr 12, 2011)

^


----------



## ry_z (Apr 12, 2011)

fireheart82 said:


> the one in the middle would be cool for the cover.



 #3 is a great photo.


----------



## MFB (Apr 12, 2011)

I say go with the last one but that's just me

Also :


----------



## metal_sam14 (Apr 13, 2011)

^ Dat Fro doesn't exist anymore 

got it cut off a few weeks after the shoot


----------



## MFB (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## metal_sam14 (Apr 13, 2011)

Just to give you an idea of the difference, this is the pic right after it was cut.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 14, 2011)

Some nice shots there, the black and white ones are especially cool.


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 15, 2011)

#3 is my fav too


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 17, 2011)

At first, I thought I had read "A few porno shot taken by a friend of mine." 



MFB said:


>


I want to give him an uppercut just to teach him to not bite his lip. It wouldn't be the first time I've done that.


----------



## Wretched (Apr 17, 2011)

Some good available light portraits there.


----------

